# Lightroom & Olympus capture



## pmoudot (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello,
I'm working with an Olympus Camera.
Starting studio photo, I failed to use connecte my camera to LR (Capture in connected mode) .
Olympus provides Olympus Capture a software which  allows to pilot it directly from a laptop.
I red that it is possible to create a direct link with LR. So far I 've not been able to do it.
Thank a lot if somebody couls help me.
how to capture photos directly in LR during a studio session.

I’m using an Olympus OMD 1 (MKII) starting to work in portrait sessions (amateur).

Olympus provides “Olympus Capture” which allows the camera monitoring directly from the PC, up to the shot.

Then the photo is not yet available while I would like to see it on the screen of the PC to detect the improvements.

On Olympus web site it is said that LR can work with Olympus capture… no more (Olympus is known to provide good cameras but hermetic user manuals!).

Thanks a lot in advance if you could help.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 24, 2020)

_how to capture photos directly in LR during a studio session. _
Not directly! but a work-around:
Lr-Classic does not support tethering with Olympus. ! SUPPORTED CAMERAS TETHERED

1) Use _Olympus Capture_ to 'Save' the images to a folder in the PC
2) Set up _Lightroom_ to use Auto-Import.

The Auto-Import setup will have the "Watched Folder" set to the folder where _Olympus Capture_ places the files. (I have my watched folder on the desktop)
The "Destination Folder" for the Auto-Import will be the one you have visible on the monitor- seeing the images in Lightroom, with the "Destination Folder" selected, and set the sort to 'Added Order', Loupe view.

So the process is-
Shoot > file > Watched Folder > Destination Folder > on Lr screen.
Note: the Watched folder needs to be empty of files when you set up Auto-Import.


----------



## pmoudot (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you very much for the prompt and effective reply.
Tested it and approved!
Warmest regards
Pierre-Marie


----------



## susanashmore (Nov 27, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> _how to capture photos directly in LR during a studio session. _
> Not directly! but a work-around:
> Lr-Classic does not support tethering with Olympus. ! SUPPORTED CAMERAS TETHERED
> 
> ...


----------



## susanashmore (Nov 27, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> _how to capture photos directly in LR during a studio session. _
> Not directly! but a work-around:
> Lr-Classic does not support tethering with Olympus. ! SUPPORTED CAMERAS TETHERED
> 
> ...




i have just purchased olympus camera  and wjen going to look at the images i finds lightroom will not open that type of file.  can you help me , is this what i am suppose todo. sounds complicated

sa


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 27, 2020)

This thread has been about 'Tethering' a camera by USB cable and the photos automatically importing to the LrC Catalog as the camera takes photos.
Your problem   ".. _will not open that type of file_.." is something different.
You need a Version of Lightroom-Classic that is compatible with the type of file your camera creates.
You have not stated your exact Camera Model, neither have you told us your Version number of Lightroom and OS.
Look here to see compatibility-  ! SUPPORTED CAMERAS 
There are options, if you tell us your details of camera and OS.


----------

